# anyone know? printing along the inside neckline / necktape



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

you know the thin strip on the neck part of the shirt on the inside which will usually have the name of the company on it? What is it and how do you get that done?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: anyone know?*

You mean the label?? Thats the part that has the company name on it. There are a bunch of places that can do this. luckylabel.com and clothinglabels4u.com are two that People have used to a search theres other companies that people have reccomended too


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: anyone know?*

That's the neck tape, not the label. 

There are many companies that offer neck tape printing, which is normally twill.

It's not that expensive, but only beneficial if you are having custom shirts sewn.


----------



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Great!!*

That's exactly what I'm talkin bout. This is the place to be.Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: anyone know?*

I always wondered what that was called. Thanks Greg!


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

I was looking into this too. Not sure what I would like to do yet. Ultimately, it would be great to put my companies logo in that spot, bc I dont want to put it next to the graphic on the tee. 

I outsource my screen printing to a local screen printer, but for this job, I was wondering if it would benefit doing it myself. I mean, you would only need a small screen, universal for all my tees, and a dark ink for light shirts and a light ink for dark shirts. Once I get my completed tees from my screen printer, I would then screen print my logo on the part of the shirt under the tag (is this the neck tape?).

Would this be a costly thing for me? It doesn' seem like it. What are some things would I need to purchase to do this..... ink, a burnt screen, curing lamp, etc.....?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

DirtyJerseys said:


> I outsource my screen printing to a local screen printer, but for this job, I was wondering if it would benefit doing it myself. I mean, you would only need a small screen, universal for all my tees, and a dark ink for light shirts and a light ink for dark shirts. Once I get my completed tees from my screen printer, I would then screen print my logo on the part of the shirt under the tag (is this the neck tape?).
> 
> Would this be a costly thing for me? It doesn' seem like it. What are some things would I need to purchase to do this..... ink, a burnt screen, curing lamp, etc.....?


The neck tape that the others are referring to is not the material UNDER the tag, it is the thin strip of fabric that runs OVER the top of the tag, and is sewn to the tag and the shirt. It holds the top of the tag in place. Since it is an uneven surface I would imagine it would be very difficult to print/press this area AFTER a shirt is sewn together, you would probably have this option only if you are having custom-made-from-scratch shirts.

If you want to print on the flat material UNDER the care/manufacturers tag on a shirt, it's easy to do with screen printing or a heat press + plastisol transfers. You can use a regular-size heat press or a smaller heat press that is just for labels. Plastisol transfers are made using the same ink as screen printing, they can be ordered from various places.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Plastisol transfers


Hmmm. Never heard of this. I will have to look into it.
Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> The neck tape that the others are referring to is not the material UNDER the tag, it is the thin strip of fabric that runs OVER the top of the tag, and is sewn to the tag and the shirt. It holds the top of the tag in place. Since it is an uneven surface I would imagine it would be very difficult to print/press this area AFTER a shirt is sewn together, you would probably have this option only if you are having custom-made-from-scratch shirts.
> 
> If you want to print on the flat material UNDER the care/manufacturers tag on a shirt, it's easy to do with screen printing or a heat press + plastisol transfers. You can use a regular-size heat press or a smaller heat press that is just for labels. Plastisol transfers are made using the same ink as screen printing, they can be ordered from various places.


 

Exactly! 

I think even with custom sewn t-shirts, this could be more a of hassle than it's really worth, though.


----------



## swainy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, anyone know where these neck tapes can be bought/sourced?


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been looking into these also, I anted to put my company slogan on these. Any info on where to get them will be appreciated.


----------

